# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  làm cách nào để chiếm đường truyền internet trong mạng LAN

## camtuseotop1

trước kia , mình download ở bưu điện gần nhà 
tốc độ ~1mbps (mình download bằng save as target => tốc độ full có thể lên tới 1.5mbps)

chẳng biết tại sao bây giờ mình ra bưu điện download , tốc độ bình thường chỉ có 250kbps và 1 số lúc tăng vọt lên ~600 - 700kbps (duy trì đc trong khoảng 10s)

có lẽ người ta đã cài chương trình phân bố đường truyền cho từng máy trong mạng lan 

nhưng dù sao thì cũng quá lãng phí đường truyền vì ở đó lúc nào cũng chỉ có tối đa *1 hoặc 2* người dùng internet thôi

ai biết cách nào chiếm đc đường truyền internet trong lan thì share cho mình nhé .

----------


## Menbro102015

dùng phần mềm hỗ trợ download idm (cái này là cục nhất rồi chiếm đường truyền internet của cả mạng)
thiết lập các kết nối của idm (có bài viết trong box hướng dẫn sử dụng phần mềm)

p.s : làm gì có việc phân bố đường truyền trong cùng 1 mạng lan, các máy đều sử dụng chung từ 1 cổng chia.
chắc tại do host bạn download host tốt thì download nhanh hoặc cũng có thể người khác cũng đang download ở đó.
1,5 mb/s dã man thật, mình download bình thường cũng chỉ được 1mb là cao nhất.có trường hợp download file torrent được 10mb/s (dã man chưa)

----------


## ThuyDuongNL1

mình cũng nghĩ như thế này cũng phí nhiều nhỉ...

sao lại ko dùng thuê bao còn rẻ...

----------


## hiepgadan1

> trước kia , mình download ở bưu điện gần nhà 
> tốc độ ~1mbps (mình download bằng save as target => tốc độ full có thể lên tới 1.5mbps)
> 
> chẳng biết tại sao bây giờ mình ra bưu điện download , tốc độ bình thường chỉ có 250kbps và 1 số lúc tăng vọt lên ~600 - 700kbps (duy trì đc trong khoảng 10s)
> 
> có lẽ người ta đã cài chương trình phân bố đường truyền cho từng máy trong mạng lan 
> 
> nhưng dù sao thì cũng quá lãng phí đường truyền vì ở đó lúc nào cũng chỉ có tối đa *1 hoặc 2* người dùng internet thôi
> 
> ai biết cách nào chiếm đc đường truyền internet trong lan thì share cho mình nhé


hix... tốc độ download của bác khủng khiếp thật đấy... tận 1,5 cơ á [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

theo mình thì không có sự phân bố đường truyền đâu, chỉ là do chất lượng mạng thôi... có thể là họ giảm tốc của nó đi... hoặc trong cùng 1 thời điểm đó có quá nhiều người truy cập... bác pm với em em có cái này cho bác... đứa nào cương bác cắt mạng của nó đi là xong [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] kể cả modem bác cũng cut off nó dc [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])

----------


## nguyenthoa

*1,5 mps là 192 kb/s chứ không phải là 1,5 mb/s đâu các bạn.
tốc độ cỡ đó là bình thường chỉ cần dùng idm là có thể đạt tốc độ như vậy.
nhưng tốc độ còn phụ thuộc vào host và gói cước đang sử dụng.
*

----------


## bomhao

> *1,5 mps là 192 kb/s chứ không phải là 1,5 mb/s đâu các bạn.
> tốc độ cỡ đó là bình thường chỉ cần dùng idm là có thể đạt tốc độ như vậy.
> nhưng tốc độ còn phụ thuộc vào host và gói cước đang sử dụng.*


nói luôn cho vuông
hôm đó mình download bộ file muhn về để nghịch mấy cái file dữ liệu của nó ( ~200mb)

download chỉ mất có 3 min rưỡi mà lại bằng cách save as target
=> đường truyền quá khủng

----------


## kaysone2911

*ccproxy chia sẻ internet trong mạng lan*​http://www.diendantinhoc.com/index.php?showtopic=59785
tham khảo

----------

